# best teeth whiteners?



## wez17640 (Nov 21, 2014)

any worth investing in? picked up a moulded mouthgaurd thing wasnt worth a ****


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Crest Whitening Strips are supposed to be good mate, not used them but heard a lot about them.

Whatever you do, don't buy that Blanx thats on TV at the minute, I did and its Sh!te lol


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

I whitened my wife's teeth for her last night....


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

Go to you dentist ask for a mould to be made was about £90 then order the gels off the net. Pola night it's what the dentists use but about £200 cheaper, a bargain at £20 for a two week supply and trust me you won't get whiter teeth with anything else


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dulux gloss


----------



## wez17640 (Nov 21, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> Go to you dentist ask for a mould to be made was about £90 then order the gels off the net. Pola night it's what the dentists use but about £200 cheaper, a bargain at £20 for a two week supply and trust me you won't get whiter teeth with anything else


really? big difference is it?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I have mine done every 3 months. Dont use whitening toothpastes has they are very abrasive.

Ive tried everything known to man and have probably spend shy of a grand on different things. The trays from the dentist, the lot. I have the one where they paint this clear gel on your teeth and you sit under a laser for 10 mins. Cost me £50 a time for a top up.

Done a couple of weeks ago

View attachment 165488


----------



## wez17640 (Nov 21, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I have mine done every 3 months. Dont use whitening toothpastes has they are very abrasive.
> 
> Ive tried everything known to man and have probably spend shy of a grand on different things. The trays from the dentist, the lot.
> 
> I have the one where they paint this clear gel on your teeth and you sit under a laser for 10 mins. Cost me £50 a time for a top up.


any good?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

I've used Blanx, works great. Then you have a coffee. And who knew you'd used blanx :/


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pretty sure there's laws coming into play to ban OTC teeth whiteners.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

wez17640 said:


> any good?


Fantastic. ive attached a pic to my post.


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

wez17640 said:


> really? big difference is it?


Yea I used. A 16% gel for a week every night (sleep) then to top up just use for 2 days every 6months, it's what the dentist sells but they have a massive mark up on it. Think the website is Polanight UK Dental Site. Official Products.Secure Ordering. have a gander it's much cheaper than a lot of other stuff but does what it's supposed to do


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've used nova white from the states twice in the last few years, big difference even after a few applications, well worth the money I think, about £150 for a kit but once you have that you just top up with gel when needed


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Nite White ACP 22% 3pk - £24.95 : Bleach Refills, UK Leading Teeth Whitening Supplies Online Store

Same as the dentist sells you for hundreds, like someone has said have a tray made then buy off here


----------



## labrat2012 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pinky said:


> I have mine done every 3 months. Dont use whitening toothpastes has they are very abrasive.
> 
> Ive tried everything known to man and have probably spend shy of a grand on different things. The trays from the dentist, the lot. I have the one where they paint this clear gel on your teeth and you sit under a laser for 10 mins. Cost me £50 a time for a top up.
> 
> ...


Hey pinky

Where abouts do you get this done? Registered hygienist? Dentists?

That's pretty much the method i'd like to give a whirl at but unsure of where to look!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

labrat2012 said:


> Hey pinky
> 
> Where abouts do you get this done? Registered hygienist? Dentists?
> 
> That's pretty much the method i'd like to give a whirl at but unsure of where to look!


Its called Dazzle Teeth Whitening in Willenhall. Not sure what the stuff is called that she uses, i could find out for you if you want? Its a proper registered place, its not a back alley sort of thing lol


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lewy_h said:


> Nite White ACP 22% 3pk - £24.95 : Bleach Refills, UK Leading Teeth Whitening Supplies Online Store
> 
> Same as the dentist sells you for hundreds, like someone has said have a tray made then buy off here


Do you leave this overnight or something?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Iv used the crest strips they are actually really good but they do slip and slide abit so u have to try not to twitch ya mouth about too much lol


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone noticed any sensitivity issues or teeth translucency from doing this kind of stuff? The reason why I ask is that the majority of the shade of your teeth is in the dentin and these things only work by stripping the enamel.

Do the math and you'll see that reapplying them again and again over a length of time equals stupendously eroded but (temporarily) shiny teeth.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment 165531


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

diixxy said:


> Do you leave this overnight or something?


Yeah leave them overnight but there fine if you've got fitted trays for your teeth


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Crest whitening strips work really well! I've used them and was amazed by the results. Make sure you buy them from a reputable seller though as there are lots of Chinese copies


----------



## JordanSidey1996 (Dec 17, 2014)

I used a box of Crest whitening strips and they were great, did just as they said. Only thing I can add is they do cause a little sensitivity which can be a pain when bulking lol!


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i have tried a lot of these home made kits. Your best go to a clinic. The home made kits are by law use a lot lower peroxide that a clinic.

In fact my dentist told me a few years they lower the standard yet again.


----------

